

Do Experiences Or Material Goods Make Us Happier? (2009) - endtwist
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/02/090223221532.htm

======
jamesbressi
"every action has an equal and opposite reaction"

I don't see anything earth-shattering with this report and it makes absolute
sense, but for some reason the "every action has an equal and opposite
reaction" kept coming to mind and seemed to hold absolute truth with their
findings.

Specifically, they find that it is true that if purchases turn out well, then
the purchase of experience has the greatest happiness benefit and material
goods the lesser.

Conversely, they find the opposite is equally true when it comes to purchases
that don't turn out well: "Purchases that decrease happiness are less damaging
when they are material purchases than when they are experiential purchases,"
or people will be least happy when a purchase doesn't turn out well if it is
an experience vs a material good.

Maybe I wasn't clear at first which warranted the down vote on the comment.

------
endtwist
The actual study: [http://www.scribd.com/doc/26169481/Happiness-for-Sale-Do-
Exp...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/26169481/Happiness-for-Sale-Do-Experiential-
Purchases-Make-Consumers-Happier-than-Material-Purchases)

